# I could not set latency with setpci

## Smart1

I follow

http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/li...ary/l-hw2.html

and have

lspci

lspci

00:00.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP65 Memory Controller (rev a3)

00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP65 LPC Bridge (rev a3)

00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation MCP65 SMBus (rev a1)

00:01.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP65 Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP65 USB Controller (rev a3)

00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP65 USB Controller (rev a3)

00:06.0 Ethernet controller: nVidia Corporation MCP65 Ethernet (rev a3)

00:07.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP65 High Definition Audio (rev a1)

00:08.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP65 PCI bridge (rev a1)

00:09.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP65 IDE (rev a1)

00:0a.0 SATA controller: nVidia Corporation MCP65 AHCI Controller (rev a3)

00:0d.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP65 PCI Express bridge (rev a1)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

01:0e.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB23 IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)

02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 8800 GT (rev a2)

And have try

setpci -v -d *:* latency_timer=b0

02:00.0:0d b0

01:0e.0:0d b0

00:18.3:0d b0

00:18.2:0d b0

00:18.1:0d b0

00:18.0:0d b0

00:0d.0:0d b0

00:0a.0:0d b0

00:09.0:0d b0

00:08.0:0d b0

00:07.0:0d b0

00:06.0:0d b0

00:02.1:0d b0

00:02.0:0d b0

00:01.2:0d b0

00:01.1:0d b0

00:01.0:0d b0

00:00.0:0d b0

and

For Ethernet

setpci -v -s 00:06.0 latency_timer=ff

00:06.0:0d ff

For Audio

setpci -v -s 00:07.0 latency_timer=ff

00:07.0:0d ff

but the System not use those Settings

again

lspci -v

00:00.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP65 Memory Controller (rev a3)

Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Unknown device 5001

Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0

Capabilities: [44] HyperTransport: Slave or Primary Interface

Capabilities: [dc] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping Enable+ Fixed-

00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP65 LPC Bridge (rev a3)

Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Unknown device 0c11

Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0

00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation MCP65 SMBus (rev a1)

Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Unknown device 0c11

Flags: 66MHz, fast devsel, IRQ 10

I/O ports at e000 [size=64]

I/O ports at 1c00 [size=64]

I/O ports at 1c40 [size=64]

Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

Kernel driver in use: nForce2_smbus

Kernel modules: i2c-nforce2

00:01.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP65 Memory Controller (rev a1)

Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Unknown device 0c11

Flags: 66MHz, fast devsel

00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP65 USB Controller (rev a3) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Unknown device 5004

Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 21

Memory at f6107000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP65 USB Controller (rev a3) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Unknown device 5004

Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 22

Memory at f6108000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

Capabilities: [44] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=0098

Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:06.0 Ethernet controller: nVidia Corporation MCP65 Ethernet (rev a3)

Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Unknown device e000

Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 20

Memory at f6106000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

I/O ports at c800 [size=8]

Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

Capabilities: [50] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask+ 64bit+ Queue=0/3 Enable-

Capabilities: [6c] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping Enable- Fixed+

Kernel driver in use: forcedeth

Kernel modules: forcedeth

00:07.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP65 High Definition Audio (rev a1)

Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Unknown device a002

Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 23

Memory at f6100000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

Capabilities: [50] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask+ 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable-

Capabilities: [6c] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping Enable- Fixed+

Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel

Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel

00:08.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP65 PCI bridge (rev a1) (prog-if 01 [Subtractive decode])

Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0

Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=32

Memory behind bridge: f6000000-f60fffff

Capabilities: [b8] Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Unknown device 026f

Capabilities: [8c] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping Enable- Fixed-

00:09.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP65 IDE (rev a1) (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])

Subsystem: Unknown device f458:5002

Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0

[virtual] Memory at 000001f0 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=8]

[virtual] Memory at 000003f0 (type 3, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=1]

[virtual] Memory at 00000170 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=8]

[virtual] Memory at 00000370 (type 3, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=1]

I/O ports at f000 [size=16]

Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

Kernel driver in use: pata_amd

00:0a.0 SATA controller: nVidia Corporation MCP65 AHCI Controller (rev a3) (prog-if 01 [AHCI 1.0])

Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Unknown device b002

Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 23

I/O ports at 09f0 [size=8]

I/O ports at 0bf0 [size=4]

I/O ports at 0970 [size=8]

I/O ports at 0b70 [size=4]

I/O ports at dc00 [size=16]

Memory at f6104000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8K]

Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

Capabilities: [b0] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Queue=0/3 Enable-

Capabilities: [cc] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping Enable- Fixed+

Kernel driver in use: ahci

00:0d.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP65 PCI Express bridge (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=02, sec-latency=0

I/O behind bridge: 0000b000-0000bfff

Memory behind bridge: f2000000-f5ffffff

Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000e0000000-00000000efffffff

Capabilities: [40] Subsystem: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0000

Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 2

Capabilities: [50] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Queue=0/1 Enable-

Capabilities: [60] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping Enable- Fixed-

Capabilities: [80] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

Flags: fast devsel

Capabilities: [80] HyperTransport: Host or Secondary Interface

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

Flags: fast devsel

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

Flags: fast devsel

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

Flags: fast devsel

Capabilities: [f0] Secure device <?>

Kernel driver in use: k8temp

Kernel modules: k8temp

01:0e.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB23 IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Unknown device 1000

Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 176, IRQ 18

Memory at f6004000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2K]

Memory at f6000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

Kernel driver in use: ohci1394

02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 8800 GT (rev a2) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

Subsystem: XFX Pine Group Inc. Unknown device 2331

Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

Memory at f4000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]

Memory at e0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

Memory at f2000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=32M]

I/O ports at b000 [size=128]

[virtual] Expansion ROM at f5000000 [disabled] [size=128K]

Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 3

Capabilities: [68] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable-

Capabilities: [78] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

Capabilities: [128] Power Budgeting <?>

Capabilities: [600] Vendor Specific Information <?>

Kernel driver in use: nvidia

Kernel modules: nvidia

I need a hihger latency for my Audio because it is sometimes interupted and bad.

If I watch a Film I must stop and start the Film to get better Sound, and if I hear Internet Radio the Sound is sometimes bad, interupted.

Thanks

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Did you compile your sound card driver as a module or compile it into the kernel. I can get those commands to work, but the only devices that change latency are my net card and the sound card. That's fine with me as those are the things that help jack work better. 

Have you considered compiling a real-time kernel? It's quite helpful. Also, jack is very fussy about its settings. Did you emerge jack using the jack-tmpfs use flag? If not, do so. It helps jack's performance greatly.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## kimmie

It looks from your lspci output like you've got a PCI express bus. PCI express busses don't have latency timers, so that's why it's not working. Sorry I don't have any other suggestions about your audio problem.

----------

